

Facebook breaks all applications - brianr
http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2007

======
sethop
Something about this bug makes me just desperately want to close it as
"worksforme", but I'm speaking as a facebook user rather than a facebook
developer :-)

------
utnick
hopefully this is a feature not a bug

------
brianr
For at least the last 2 hours, users haven't been able to add any
applications. If you're developing for Facebook (like me!), please vote for
the bug (see link). And if you work at facebook, please fix it!

~~~
chiken
it seems like this is fixed

~~~
brianr
Yep, looks like they fixed it about half an hour ago.

